
SQL Server 2016 is generally available today - us0r
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/dataplatforminsider/2016/06/01/sql-server-2016-is-generally-available-today/
======
jimstr
We made the mistake of buying a 20 core server for running SQL Server 2008,
which was fine then, but the upgrade to 2016 would be really expensive due to
the new per-core licensing, which means we'll probably be stuck with 2008.
Microsoft doesn't leave us much choice than to use Postgres from now on.

~~~
tracker1
Not fun... don't know what the pricing structure is for self-hosted SQL...

I have been considering using either Amazon's Postgres RDS or Azure SQL for a
couple of side projects, with the app itself running on Digital Ocean... Kind
of leaning towards the Azure SQL option for easier scaling, and a little more
hands-off.

------
hbcondo714
"in-memory capabilities also includes unique features such as JSON support"

Does this mean JSON data is not stored on disk?

~~~
bradhe
For some value of unique.

~~~
dozzie
"Unique" in unorthodox meaning of this word.

